# begginer



## strength is pain (Jun 13, 2011)

hey guys how you going.? 
im new to all this forum stuff and wanted a little bit of advice about a first cycle i am going to run.

ill be running 210mg of dbol for 5 weeks and 600mg of test enanthate a week for 10 weeks of pinning and 3 weeks of half life.

Currently been training for a few years, weigh 89kg and eat about 3200 calories aday. my current mac ratios are 40:40:20.

If you think i should make any changes any advice would be great.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Please post all AAS questions in the AAS forum.  Thanks so much


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Runner` (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## getpumped (Jun 16, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

^


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

yyo!! welcom!


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

sup man
AAS is the way to go!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

hey

welcome


----------

